# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड कप स्पेशल

## Vicky

*
भारतीय उप-महाद्वीप में आयोजित होने जा रहे आई सी सी क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड कप के दसवें संस्करण के शुरू होने में कुछ दिन ही बचे हैं.
,वैसे तो लगभग हर भारत वासी क्रिकेट का फैन है , परन्तु हम में से बहुतों को इस विश्व चैम्पियनशिप के बारे में जानकारी बढ़ने की इच्छा होती है.
 यह सूत्र एक दिवसीय क्रिकेट के सर्वाधिक प्रसिद्ध टूर्नामेंट की कुछ नयी -पुराणी झलकियाँ दिखायेगा, और कुछ रोमांचक आंकड़े, तथ्य और क्षण अदि से आपको रू-ब-रू कराएगा...

आपका 

विक्की 
*

----------


## Vicky

तो मित्रों शुरुआत करते हैं संक्षिप्त इतिहास के साथ :

पहला विश्वकप सन १९७५ में इंग्लैंड में आयोजित हुआ था, वन डे क्रिकेट के आरंभ के ४ साल बाद. 

तब से अब तक विश्व कप के ९ संस्करण हो चुके हैं, और उनके परिणाम इस प्रकार हैं :

----------


## hamraaz

बहुत अच्छा सुत्र बनायो हो दोस्त हम भी  मदद करेगे

----------


## Vicky

स्वागत है पंकज जी ....

----------


## Vicky

*विश्व कप के कुछ महत्वपूर्ण रेकोर्डस :*

हालाँकि सभी महान क्रिकेटर्स एक स्वर में कहते हैं कि खेल रेकॉर्ड्स के लिए नही खेला जाता, बल्कि जीतने के लिए और चाहने वालों के मनोरंजन के लिए खेला जाता है , परन्तु फ़िर भी हर खेल में रेकॉर्ड्स अपना अलग महत्वपूर्ण स्थान रखते हैं , क्रिकेट जैसे तकनीकी खेल में तो इनकी महत्ता और भी अधिक बढ़ जाती है , अगली कुछ प्रस्तुतियों में मैं क्रिकेट जगत के शीर्ष मंच पर बने कुछ रोचक रेकॉर्ड्स के बारे में आप लोगों को बताऊंगा ....

----------


## Video Master

विक्की भाई मैं खुद इस सूत्र को बनाने का विचार कर रहा था 
वैसे  हम भी निरंतर यहाँ सहयोग देते रहेगे

----------


## hamraaz

कुछ मेरे तरफ से

----------


## hamraaz



----------


## hamraaz



----------


## hamraaz

येहा होगा पहला मैच जो भारत बनाम बग्लादेश dhaka मै होगा

----------


## hamraaz



----------


## Lofar

बहुत अच्छा सुत्र बनाय हो दोस्त

----------


## jaihind20



----------


## sagar -

कोन से ग्रुप में कोन -२ से टीम होगी और मेच किस टीम का कब -२ होगा जानकारी दे .ब्रो

----------


## gulluu

विश्वकप कार्यक्रम
*मैच**                            दिनांक और समय
*IND vs BAN           19/02/2011 14.00 
ISTशेर-ए-बंगला नेशनल स्*टेडियम
KEN vs NZ20/02/2011 09.30 
ISTएमए चिदंबरम स्*टेडियम
SL vs CAN20/02/2011 14.30 
ISTएमआरआयसी स्टेडियम
AUS vs ZIM21/02/2011 14.30 
ISTसरदार पटेल स्*टेडियम
ENG vs NET22/02/2011 14.30 
ISTविदर्भ क्रिकेट एसोसिएशन स्*टेडियम
KEN vs PAK23/02/2011 14.30 
ISTएमआरआयसी स्टेडियमSA vs WI
24/02/2011 14.30 
ISTफिरोज शाह कोटला
BAN vs IRE25/02/2011 09.00 
ISTशेर-ए-बंगला नेशनल स्*टेडियम
AUS vs NZ25/02/2011 14.30 
ISTविदर्भ क्रिकेट एसोसिएशन स्*टेडियम
SL vs PAK26/02/2011 14.30
ISTआर प्रेमदासा स्*टेड*ियम
IND vs ENG27/02/2011 14.30
ISTएमए चिन्*नास्*वामी स्*टेडियम
CAN vs ZIM28/02/2011 09.30 
ISTविदर्भ क्रिकेट एसोसिएशन स्*टेडियम
NET vs WI28/02/2011 14.30
ISTफिरोज शाह कोटला
SL vs KEN01/03/2011 14.30 
IST आर प्रेमदासा स्*टेड*ियम
ENG vs IRE02/03/2011 14.30 
ISTएमए चिन्*नास्*वामी स्*टेडियम
NET vs SA03/03/2011 09.30 
ISTपंजाब सीए स्*टेडियम
CAN vs PAK03/03/2011 14.30 
ISTआर प्रेमदासा स्*टेड*ियम
NZ vs ZIM04/03/2011 09.30
 ISTसरदार पटेल स्*टेडियम
BAN vs WI04/03/2011 14.00
 ISTशेर-ए-बंगला नेशनल स्*टेडियम
SL vs AUS05/03/2011 14.30 
ISTआर प्रेमदासा स्*टेड*ियम
ENG vs SA06/03/2011 09.30
 ISTएमए चिदंबरम स्*टेडियम
IND vs IRE06/03/2011 14.30
 ISTएमए चिन्*नास्*वामी स्*टेडियम
CAN vs KEN07/03/2011 14.30
 ISTफिरोज शाह कोटला
NZ vs PAK08/03/2011 14.30 
ISTपल्*लीकेले इंटरनेशनल क्रिकेट स्*टेडियम
IND vs NET09/03/2011 14.30 
ISTफिरोज शाह कोटला
SL vs ZIM10/03/2011 14.30 
ISTपल्*लीकेले इंटरनेशनल क्रिकेट स्*टेडियम
IRE vs WI11/03/2011 09.30 
ISTपंजाब सीए स्*टेडियम
BAN vs ENG11/03/2011 14.00
 ISTचिटगांव डिवीजनल स्*टेडियम
IND vs SA12/03/2011 14.30 
ISTविदर्भ क्रिकेट एसोसिएशन स्*टेडियम
CAN vs NZ13/03/2011 09.30 
ISTवानखेडे स्*टेडियम
AUS vs KEN13/03/2011 14.30 
ISTएमए चिन्*नास्*वामी स्*टेडियम
BAN vs NET14/03/2011 09.00
 ISTचिटगांव डिवीजनल स्*टेडियम
PAK vs ZIM14/03/2011 14.30 
ISTपल्*लीकेले इंटरनेशनल क्रिकेट स्*टेडियम
IRE vs SA15/03/2011 14.30 
ISTईडन गार्डन
AUS vs CAN16/03/2011 14.30
 ISTएमए चिन्*नास्*वामी स्*टेडियम

ENG vs WI17/03/2011 14.30 
ISTएमए चिदंबरम स्*टेडियम
IRE vs NET18/03/2011 09.30 
ISTईडन गार्डन
NZ vs SL18/03/2011 14.30
ISTवानखेडे स्*टेडियम
BAN vs SA19/03/2011 09.00 
ISTशेर-ए-बंगला नेशनल स्*टेडियम
AUS vs PAK19/03/2011 14.30 
ISTआर प्रेमदासा स्*टेड*ियम
KEN vs ZIM20/03/2011 09.30 
ISTईडन गार्डन
IND vs WI20/03/2011 14.30 
ISTएमए चिदंबरम स्*टेडियम

----------


## aaiina

*बहुत सुन्दर सूत्र है और बहुत उपयोगी भी.  धन्यवाद.*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

goood sir very good

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड कप के मचेस लाइव देखिये इस साईट में क्लिक कर

http://www.espnstar.com/cwclive/
*

----------

